# أيه بي سي: ثروة آل مبارك 70 ملياردولار



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

أيه بي سي: *ثروة آل مبارك 70 ملياردولار*






abc worldnews
خاص ـ بوابة الوفد



نشر الموقع الإلكتروني لشبكة أيه بي سي نيوز news abc تقريراً حول ثروة آل مبارك، قدرها بما يتراوح بين 40 و70 مليار دولار،
حسب أغلب المصادر. موضحاً أنه قد تم جمعها بصفة أساسية من عقود التسليح، عندما كان مبارك ضابطاً في القوات الجوية، ثم قام في النهاية بتوزيع استثماراته على عائلته عندما صار رئيساً في عام 1981، بحسب خبراء. ونقل الموقع عن أماني جمال، أستاذ العلوم السياسية في جامعة برينستون، قولها إن تلك التقديرات تتسق مع التقديرات الخاصة بالثروات الهائلة التي يمتلكها زعماء بلدان الخليج. وأوضحت: "تراكمت أرباح المشروعات التجارية من خدمته في القوات المسلحة وفي الحكومة إلى ثروته الخاصة.. فقد كان هناك الكثير من الفساد وتحويل للموارد العامة إلى المنافع الشخصية في هذا النظام".
واستطردت أن معظم الأصول التي يمتلكها مبارك توجد في بنوك خارج مصر، وعلى الأرجح في المملكة المتحدة وسويسرا. وأوضحت: "هذا هو النمط الذي يعمل وفقاً له الحكام المستبدون في الشرق الأوسط حتى يضمنوا ألا يتم أخذ ثرواتهم عند انتقال السلطة.. فهم يخططون لهذا".
كما استطاع مبارك وزوجته وابناه تجميع ثروة عن طريق عدد من الشراكات التجارية مع الأجانب، بحسب كريستوفر ديفيدسون، أستاذ سياسيات الشرق الأوسط في جامعة دورهام بإنجلترا.موضحا أن القانون المصري يتطلب أن يمنح المستثمرون الأجانب للشريك المحلي 51% من أسهم الشركة في معظم المشروعات. وقال ديفيدسون إن الأرقام الخاصة بثروة أسرة مبارك (17 مليار لمبارك نفسه، و10 مليون لابنه الثاني جمال، و40 مليار للأسرة) هي مجرد تقديرات "فبالطبع، حسابات البنوك في سويسرا سرية، لذا لا يمكننا الوصول للصورة كاملة".
ومن جانبه قال علاء الدين الأعصر، مؤلف كتاب: الفرعون الأخير: مبارك والمستقبل الغامض لمصر في عصر أوباما، إن آل مبارك لديهم العديد من القصور في مصر، بعضها تركه الرؤساء السابقون والملك، والأخرى بناها بنفسه. وأضاف: "مبارك يعيش حياة مترفة بامتلاكه للعديد من المنازل في أنحاء البلاد". ويقدر الأعصر ثروة آل مبارك بما يتراوح بين 50 و70 مليار دولار. وأضاف: "جمال وعلاء شريكان في الشركات التجارية والصناعية الكبرى في مصر، وهم من الناحية العملية لا يساهمون بشيء". واستطرد: "لدى الابنان أسهم في سلسلة مطاعم تشيليز (في مصر) ووكلاء شركات هيونداي وسكودا لصناعة السيارات، وشركة فودافون للاتصالات، والعديد من الفنادق الفخمة.
وبحسب تقرير مركز آي إتش إس جلوبال إنسايت، لدى عائلة مبارك أملاك في لندن وباريس ومدريد ودبي وواشنطن ونيويورك وفرانكفورت.
ومن جانبه، نفى منصور عامر، رئيس مجموعة شركات عامر صاحبة امتياز سلسلة تضم 19 من مطاعم تشيليز في مصر، أية علاقة لشركته بعائلة مبارك. وأوضح: "ليست لنا أية علاقة بأي شخصية سياسية". وأضاف: "نحن معروفون جيداً في مجتمع الأعمال وليست لنا علاقة بهم".
وقالت دينا غبور، رئيس مكتب التخطيط الاستراتيجي في مجموعة غبور أوتو، مالكة توكيل هيونداي في القاهرة، إن آل مبارك لا يمتلكون أية أسهم في الشركة.
يأتي هذا في وقت بلغ متوسط الدخل السنوي للأسرة في مصر، حسب تقديرات البنك الدولي، 2070 دولاراً، كما أن حوالي 20% من السكان يعيشون تحت خط الفقر، بحسب تقرير وكالة المخابرات المركزية.
ويذكر أن شبكة آي بي سي نيوز كانت قد أجرت حوارا مع مبارك ظهر الخميس الماضي,وأشارت الشبكة في تقرير مصور مرفق مع التقرير إلى أنه لكي نتفهم دوافع الشباب المصريين للثورة يجب علينا أن نأخذ في الاعتبار الأرقام المتعلقة بنسبتهم إلى المجتمع ونسبة البطالة لديهم. وتشير التقارير إلى أن نسبة الشباب تحت سن 25 عاماً في مصر تبلغ 52%، ومن بينهم 25% عاطلون عن العمل.

http://www.alwafd.org/index.php?opt...بارك-70-ملياردولار&catid=100:عالمية&Itemid=94​


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

يعنى لازم تعقدونا على الصبح  هاروح الشغل من غير نفس دلوقتى​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

بصوا التمييز العنصرى

يدى لعلاء 10 مليار بس ويدى لجمال 18 مليار

غلبان والله علاء ده ههههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى للخبر​


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> يعنى لازم تعقدونا على الصبح  هاروح الشغل من غير نفس دلوقتى​


لا تعقيدات
هكذا الحكام الظالمين لشعبهم


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> بصوا التمييز العنصرى
> 
> ...


شكرا أختى الغاليه
مرور جميل جدا​


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2011)

*لسة هايطلع كلام اكتر جدا
مش مبارك وقع خلاص هنشوف العجب لسة من الصحافة العالمية والمحلية لسة*


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (5 فبراير 2011)

*اممممممممممم
والله مش عارف اصدق مين ولا مين 
ناس تقول 100 مليار وناس تقول 70
بس في الاخر طلع  حرامي واللي يسرق فرخه 
يسرق جمل 

استرها معنا يا رب من اللي جاي​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

بالطبع
لكن نفسى يصادروا أموال أولاده
مثلما عملوا فى أحمد عز وغيره
شكرا ليكم​


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

الاسد المرقصي قال:


> *اممممممممممم
> والله مش عارف اصدق مين ولا مين
> ناس تقول 100 مليار وناس تقول 70
> بس في الاخر طلع  حرامي واللي يسرق فرخه
> ...


*شكرا للمرور الغالى جدا
ربنا يسترها وتعدى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2011)

ده الظاهر بس زى ما ذكرت وكاله الاخبار 
لكن حسابات سويسرا ماحدش عارف وصلت كام 
ده غير البنوك الاجنبيه التانيه 
ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ده الظاهر بس زى ما ذكرت وكاله الاخبار
> لكن حسابات سويسرا ماحدش عارف وصلت كام
> ده غير البنوك الاجنبيه التانيه
> ربنا يرحمنا ​


فعلا أخى الغالى
وبهذا كنا فى أشد الفقر والعوز
وهم يتمتعون بأموالنا ومصائنا​


----------



## tamav maria (5 فبراير 2011)

> (17 مليار لمبارك نفسه، و10 مليون لابنه الثاني جمال، و40 مليار للأسرة)


 



> دولاراً، كما أن حوالي 20% من السكان يعيشون تحت خط الفقر،


 
عمار يامصر
مصر دي فكرتني دلوقتي
زي العجل اللي وقع وكترت سكاكينه
كل العالم بره وجوه عاوزين ينهشوا فيها

لكي المسيح يامصر


----------



## marmora jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

ممكن اسال سؤال
اشمعني الاحصائية دي اتعملت دلوقتي ؟​


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> عمار يامصر
> مصر دي فكرتني دلوقتي
> زي العجل اللي وقع وكترت سكاكينه
> كل العالم بره وجوه عاوزين ينهشوا فيها
> ...


فعلا أختى نيتا
عندك حق
شكرا جداا​


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ممكن اسال سؤال
> اشمعني الاحصائية دي اتعملت دلوقتي ؟​


لأنه ....... مادام فى السلطه ....... الجميع معه 
وبالعكس
سمعت صحفى فى قناه الأخباريه بيقول 
اللى كانوا بيقبلوا حذاء الرئيس ... الآن يتطاولوا عليه
*
تلك هى الحياه*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

هما علشان حاسيين ان في احتمال يمشي وطبعا الكل بره عايزه يمشي وجوه قبلهم
فبيطلعوا كل العيوب ومفيش مانع من انهم يزودوا البهارات حبتين
ما الغاية تبرر الوسيلة
كله بيدور علي مصلحته ومفيش حد بيبص لمصلحة الشعب
ارحمنا يارب واهديهم​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (5 فبراير 2011)

_كل دى فلوووووووووس والشعب مش لاقى_
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هما علشان حاسيين ان في احتمال يمشي وطبعا الكل بره عايزه يمشي وجوه قبلهم
> فبيطلعوا كل العيوب ومفيش مانع من انهم يزودوا البهارات حبتين
> ما الغاية تبرر الوسيلة
> كله بيدور علي مصلحته ومفيش حد بيبص لمصلحة الشعب
> ارحمنا يارب واهديهم​


*آمين يارب *​


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> _كل دى فلوووووووووس والشعب مش لاقى_
> ​


*طبعا ونحن نئن ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

بالمناسبة ، هل ذكرت التقارير ثروات أشخاص آخرين ، مثل وزراء المواقع الحسَّاسة 
ومثل ثروات رؤوس الإخوان ( )
أرجو أن يكونوا قد فعلوا ذلك ، لتكون الصورة كاملة


----------



## النهيسى (5 فبراير 2011)

الآن هم يركزون على الرأس
ثم ينظرون للجسد
هذا أن نظروا​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

أعتقد أنهم يركزون على أهدافهم هم
فالكل ، يعرفون عنهم كل شيئ
ولكنهم لا يفضحون إلاَّ الذى يريدون التخلص منه
لمصلحتهم هم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*كلام ملوش لزمه من صحف كبيره
يعني هما عدوا كل ثروته وعرفوا كل المعلومات دي
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

ذكرت صحيفة غارديان البريطانية أن ثروة الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك وعائلته تتراوح بين 40 و70 مليار دولار، وفقًا لتحليل خبراء في الشرق الأوسط.

وأوضحت أن هذه الثروة موزعة ما بين أرصدة في بنوك سويسرية وبريطانية، وعقارات في بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة الأميركية ومصر.

وبحسب الصحيفة فإنه "خلال ثلاثين عاما بوصفه رئيسا للجمهورية ومسؤولا عسكريا رفيعا، استطاع مبارك الحصول على أرباح تقدر بملايين الدولارات من خلال صفقات الاستثمار، معظمها تم إخراجها من البلاد ووضعها في حسابات سرية ببنوك سويسرية وبريطانية، مثل بنك يو بي أس السويسري وبنك أسكتلندا، واستثمر بعضها في منازل وفنادق".

شراكات
ونقلت عن الخبير في سياسات الشرق الأوسط البروفيسور كريستوفر ديفدسون من جامعة دورهام البريطانية أن مبارك وزوجته وابنيه تمكنوا من جمع ثروتهم عبر شراكات في مجال الأعمال مع مستثمرين أجانب وشركات.

ووفق غارديان فإنه "ليس مستغربا أن تصل قيمة ثروة أسرة مبارك إلى أكثر من 40 مليار دولار، لأن أغلب الشركات الكبرى مفروض عليها أن تقدم 50% من أرباحها السنوية لأحد أفراد الأسرة".

وتقدر الصحيفة ثروة مبارك الشخصية بـ"15 مليار دولار" أغلبها -كما تقول- من "عمولات في صفقات سلاح وصفقات عقارية مشبوهة في القاهرة ومناطق الاستثمار السياحي في الغردقة وشرم الشيخ"، وتشير إلى أن "ثروة مبارك بلغت في العام 2001 نحو عشرة مليارات دولار أغلبها أموال سائلة في بنوك أميركية وسويسرية وبريطانية مثل بنك سكوتلاند الإنجليزي وبنك كريديت سويس السويسري".

ثروة جمال
وتؤكد مصادر الصحيفة أن جمال مبارك، الأمين العام المساعد للحزب الوطني الحاكم في مصر، يملك وحده "ثروة تقدر بـ17 مليار دولار موزعة على عدة مؤسسات مصرفية في سويسرا وألمانيا والولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا".

ووفق المصادر فإن "جمال يملك حسابا جاريا سريا في كل من بنك يو بي أس وآي سي أم وتتوزع ثروته عبر صناديق استثمارية عديدة في الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا منها مؤسسة بريستول آند ويست العقارية البريطانية، ومؤسسة فايننشال داتا سيرفس، التي تدير صناديق الاستثمار المشترك".

أما السيدة سوزان مبارك فتقول الصحيفة نقلا عن "تقرير سري تداولته جهات أجنبية عليا" إن سوزان دخلت نادي المليارديرات منذ العام 2000، "وتتراوح ثروتها بين 3 و5 مليارات دولار معظمها في بنوك أميركية، إلى جانب عقارات في عدة عواصم أوروبية مثل لندن وفرانكفورت ومدريد وباريس ودبي". 

وتشير الصحيفة إلى أن قيمة ممتلكات علاء مبارك وأمواله الشخصية داخل وخارج مصر تقدر بنحو 8 مليارات دولار، منها عقارات تعدت قيمتها 2 مليار دولار في شارع روديو درايف بلوس أنجلوس -أحد أرقى شوارع العالم-، وفي ضاحية منهاتن في نيويورك، بالإضافة إلى امتلاكه طائرتين شخصيتين ويخت ملكي تفوق قيمته 60 مليون يورو.​
بس المعضله انه لا يمكن محاسبته الا بعد خروجه من النظام 
===================​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

لماذا لم يفضحوا إلاَّ مبارك ، وإلاَّ فى هذه الأيام بالذات
هل لا يوجد زعيم عربى أو إسلامى أو حتى لاتينى ، يعرفون عنه فضائح مثل هذه ، ولذلك لم يذكروها  ، إلاَّ مبارك فقط !!!!

وهل كانوا لا يعرفون بهذه الفضيحة سابقاً ، ثم عرفوها فجأة فى هذه الظروف بالذات !!!

أعتقد أنهم يركزون على أهدافهم هم
فإنهم يعرفون كل شيئ ، عن الجميع ، لأن أموالهم مودعة عندهم هم 
ولكنهم لا يفضحون إلاَّ الذى يريدون التخلص منه
ولمصلحتهم هم


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 فبراير 2011)

اخى مكرم
لا تقلق الكل سينكشف


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

متى !!
لماذا ليس الآن !!
لماذا لم يتذكروا الآن إلاَّ مبارك ، وفى هذه الظروف الخطيرة للبلد بالذات !!!!!!!!!!
ألا من شارح يفهمنا لماذا يسكتون عن الكثيرين ويتكلمون عن هذا فقط ، وفى خضم هذه الأحداث العاصفة بالبلد ؟
هل من أحد يملك الفهامة إيَّــاها بتاعة صلاح جاهين ، ليفهمنا !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BITAR (5 فبراير 2011)

*مشكلتنا ومشكله العالم لا نتكلم*
*الا*
*عندما يسقط الرئيس*
*وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

الرئيس لم يسقط
بل إنهم يدفعونه للسقوط
لتنفيذ مصالح خاصة بهم
حتى لو كان الثمن هو خراب بلدنا كلها
ربنا يسوع المسيح ينجى شعبه المسكين الذى ليس له أحد غيره


----------



## نصر 29 (5 فبراير 2011)

على فكره يا جماعه فى باند بيبقى لرئيس الجمهوريه بيبقى عباره عن كوميشن من صفقات السلاح بصفته القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحه .. والفلوس دى بتتحط فى حساب بأسم رئيس الدوله وبيتصرف منها على انشطه غير معلنه تخص الدوله بردو (امنيه وما الى ذلك)

والمفروض انه بيسلم الحساب للقائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحه الجيد لما يمشى وده امر متعارف عليه من ايام عبد الناصر

ده مش دفاع عنه على اد ما هى معلومه موثوقه

فممكن ميكونش كل الفلوس اللى باسمه ملكه  وتكون فيها فلوس بتاع الدوله بس بتكون باسمه عشان تخرج من الباند الرسمى لاسباب امنيه 

ده اللى اعرفه والله اعلم فى النهايه


----------



## Eva Maria (5 فبراير 2011)

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



متى !!
لماذا ليس الآن !!
لماذا لم يتذكروا الآن إلاَّ مبارك ، وفى هذه الظروف الخطيرة للبلد بالذات !!!!!!!!!!
ألا من شارح يفهمنا لماذا يسكتون عن الكثيرين ويتكلمون عن هذا فقط ، وفى خضم هذه الأحداث العاصفة بالبلد ؟
هل من أحد يملك الفهامة إيَّــاها بتاعة صلاح جاهين ، ليفهمنا !!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه هي الصحافة 
تركز على من هو تحت الأضواء 
وعلى ما يريد معرفته القراء

أم تراهم في ذروة هذه الأحداث يتذكرون شافيز ؟ 

شيء ما يذكرني بالتلفزيون المصري وهو يصور الشوارع خالية من المتظاهرين والثورة في عز ذروتها, وعندما كشف المستور قالوا :تلك شوارع أخرى لكن فعلاً تلك الشوارع كانت خالية 

يتركون الشوارع المزدحمة بالمتظاهرين ويصورون شوارع فارغة 

الصحافة تركز على هذه المواضيع لألقاء الضوء على أسباب هذه الثورة 
وبغض النظر 
من أين جمع مبارك ثروته هذه ؟ 

سواء 50 مليارد او حتى 20 مليارد ؟ 

هل المليارد سهل ؟
*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

طيبب مهو غلبان اهوه


----------



## Desert Rose (6 فبراير 2011)

*ياحلاوة ياولاد ياحليله ياحليله 70 مليار بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ده غلبان اوى عايزين نجمعله تبرعات 

اه الصحافة الامريكية خلاص استلمته ,وهما لما بيستلموا حد مش بيسبوه ابدا غير لما ينقطوه ههههههه زى ما عملوا فى مايكل جاكسون ,خلاص مبارك بقى التسليه بتاعتهم 
عموما ABC من الوكالات المحترمة انا ممكن اصدقها غير
 fox news الكدابه 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 فبراير 2011)

70 مليار مش كتير المعيشه غاليه والبيوت مش مخليه حاجه ربنا يعينه موظف غلبنا​


----------



## +...Andria...+ (6 فبراير 2011)

هو شغله المريسه ده بتجيب فلوس اوى كده خلاص الواحد يرشح نفسه بقى
وخلاص بقى امركا والدول كلها استلمتوا خلاااااااااص 
يا جماعه سيبواه فى حاله ده راجل عندوا 83 سنه خليه يعشلوا شويه هنقر عليه كماااااااااان ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 فبراير 2011)

+...Andria...+ قال:


> هو شغله المريسه ده بتجيب فلوس اوى كده خلاص الواحد يرشح نفسه بقى
> وخلاص بقى امركا والدول كلها استلمتوا خلاااااااااص
> يا جماعه سيبواه فى حاله ده راجل عندوا 83 سنه خليه يعشلوا شويه هنقر عليه كماااااااااان ​



نقر ايه يا عم 
الرئيس يلهط على طول​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 فبراير 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> نقر ايه يا عم
> الرئيس يلهط على طول​




*هههههههه اللهم اطحن الزعيم ,اللهم جرجره ,اللهم اخرب بيتنا احنا يا شيخ ,احنا بنضايق الزعماء ونعكنن عليهم هما فاضيلينا العالم ديه هههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2011)

*اعتقد مجرد تخمينات والله اعلم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 فبراير 2011)

أختى الفاضلة
تحت الأضواء كثيرون
فالأحداث لا تنقطع والأضواء يتخاطفها الكثيرون من أقصى الأرض إلى أقصاها
ولكن نادراً ما يتم تسريب معلومات كهذه
إلاَّ - حسبما أعتقد - عندما يكون هذا الشخص غير مرغوب فيه ، منهم هم ، العارفين بودائع كل الناس ، لأنها عندهم هم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 فبراير 2011)

والفقراء لهم ربنا


----------



## Eva Maria (6 فبراير 2011)

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



أختى الفاضلة
تحت الأضواء كثيرون
فالأحداث لا تنقطع والأضواء يتخاطفها الكثيرون من أقصى الأرض إلى أقصاها
ولكن نادراً ما يتم تسريب معلومات كهذه
إلاَّ - حسبما أعتقد - عندما يكون هذا الشخص غير مرغوب فيه ، منهم هم ، العارفين بودائع كل الناس ، لأنها عندهم هم

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يختلف أثنان ان القضية المصرية هي الابرز في هذا الوقت , وشخص مبارك من الطبيعي أن يكون شخص غير مرغوب فيه, بما ان شعبه خرج بالملايين يطالب برحيله

الغرب عنده حساسية من الاشخاص الدكتاتوريين 

وليست هذه المرة الاولى التي يتم تعاطي حسابات اموال لرؤساء دول ورجال أعمال.

مثلاً هنا تقدير لثروة اوباما في سنة 2009
http://www.france24.com/ar/20100518...g-dividendes-dog-estimation-joe-biden-incomes

في كل الاحوال لا يرتقي لأعتباره مؤامرة او شيء من هذا القبيل 


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 فبراير 2011)

إقتباس : (( الغرب عنده حساسية من الاشخاص الدكتاتوريين))
الحقيقة أن الغرب ليس عنده حساسية مطلقاً ، إلاَّ لمصالحه
فإنه يريد إسقاط النظام ، حتى لو جاء بعده فاشيستى
وحتى لو جاء هذا التغيير على جثث المصريين 
إن لهم حسابات غير عاطفية ولا تخضع للمبادئ الأخلاقية ، بل فقط للمصالح
وأكبر دليل على ذلك ، ما قاله رئيس أمريكا أثناء ضرب إيران للشباب المتظاهر ، بالرصاص الحىِّ


----------

